# thousands of "UDP short packet" in /var/log/messages

## shallpion

Messages appeared in the yesterday, they are like

```

Nov 16 01:48:22 toyhill kernel: [102787.380151] UDP: short packet: From 1.136.255.255:7565 3620/1480 to 0.0.184.46:4431

Nov 16 01:48:22 toyhill kernel: [102787.490086] UDP: short packet: From 1.136.255.255:7565 3901/1480 to 0.0.184.46:4431

Nov 16 01:51:34 toyhill kernel: [102979.315643] UDP: short packet: From 1.136.255.255:7565 3764/1480 to 0.0.184.46:4431

Nov 16 01:51:34 toyhill kernel: [102979.425152] UDP: short packet: From 1.136.255.255:7565 3737/1480 to 0.0.184.46:4431

```

What are they?....Thanks.

----------

## disi

I googled a bit  :Smile: 

Apparently those packages are garbage and will never reach it's destination anyway. There was a problem in 2.6.28 with some NIC and multicast.

What kernel and nic do you use? If it is one of the default gentoo sources, you probably want to file a bug report.

----------

## shallpion

I am using 2.6.31-gentoo-r4.....

----------

## disi

What kind of machine is this? A router or something? As I read this can be caused by p2p software, it drops packages it cannot route and leaves a log.

If you have control over all the software, try to find out what produces those packages.

Especially if it happened suddenly yesterday, it is not likely to be a bug if you didn't change much.

----------

## shallpion

 *disi wrote:*   

> What kind of machine is this? A router or something? As I read this can be caused by p2p software, it drops packages it cannot route and leaves a log.
> 
> If you have control over all the software, try to find out what produces those packages.
> 
> Especially if it happened suddenly yesterday, it is not likely to be a bug if you didn't change much.

 

lsof -i:4331

COMMAND  PID     USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME

mlnet   3868 shaopeng   24u  IPv4  15451      0t0  UDP *:4431 

I think that is it! :Smile:  Thank you

----------

